# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  ارسال یک فایل از سرور به کلاینت با socket

## fazel-d

سوالمواین طوری می پرسم که 
چگونه می توان یک کلاینت که نام فایلی را که به سرور می فرستد / سرور بر روی یک مسیر مشخص مثلا در یک پوشه اگه بود اون فایل رو برای کلاینت بفرسته

همچنین اون فایل هم یک فایل HTML باشه و پس از ارسال اون فایل برای کلاینت اون فایل به همون صورت سایت نشون داده بشه / هر چند که اون فایل رو میشه تو کامپوننت WebBrowser نشونش داد 
لطفا نظارت خودتون رو در مورد این مبحث بیان کنید که با سوکت این کار انجام بشه یا remoting 
دلایل خودتون رو بیان کنید

البته من سرچ هم کردم ولی انتقال فایل چیزی دستگیرم نشد....

----------


## nimnegah

سلام

برو به تاپیک زیر:

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...t=64210&page=5 
اگه تونستی تغییرش بدی منو خبر کن ...

visual studio  من مشکل داره نمیتونم چک کنم.....

راستی تشکر یادت نره....................!!!!!!!! :گیج:

----------


## fazel-d

برای اینکه مطمئن شویم بین کلاینت و سرور ارتباط برقراره چی کار باید کرد؟
کلاس IPEndPiont چیه؟
کلاس socketAddress چیه؟

----------


## nimnegah

سلام

*کلاس IPEndPoint* برای مشخص نمودن یک نود یا یک کامپیوتر در شبکه به کار میرود

socketAddress  رو نمیدونم.......!!!

----------


## fazel-d

خوب کلاس های مربوط به سوکت رو مطالعه کردم 
اما برای انتقال فایل با TCP باید چکار کرد .
در ضمن داخل windowapplication

----------


## viansanandaj

سلام
من برنامه کلاینت وسرور رو با socket programmingنوشته شده رو میخوام البته نسخه ی ساده شو.پروژه ترم باید توضیح بدم.اگه میشه زود. :افسرده:  :گیج:

----------


## mostafaaa

سلام دوست من شما برای ارسال و دریافت فایل یا نوشته میتونید از کلاسهای TcpClient و TcpListner استفاده کنید ، که البته نمونه های زیادی هم توی سایت در مورد هست .
یه نمونش اینه البته این رو دوست خوبمون آقای H2 نوشتن که مستقیما از کلاس Socket استفاده کردن.
این آدرس تاپیک که پیشنهاد میکنم حتما بخونیدش 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=121111
اینم آدرس دانلود فایل هم به زبان C#‎ و هم VB.net
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...8&postcount=17

----------

